# What is Bresler Reservoir stocked with?



## Big_D12

I was just wondering about some other fishing spots around my area. Is Bresler a decent reservoir for fishing at? I seen its incredibly deep, but does it have good cover like grassy areas, timber, good run offs ect? Looking for a spot to get some largemouth and smallmouth. Love to catfish as well, pretty good channel cats in there?

Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## MDBuckeye

Bressler used to have the state record smallie in it. That was years ago though. There is a good population of everything you listed plus crappie, walleye, and some nice yellow perch if you can find them. If you are fishing from a boat there is a grass flat on the south end of the lake that holds lots of panfish and bass. The northern end of the reservoir is deeper and I normally do better with walleye, channel cats, and perch up there.

Good luck!


----------



## carterfish

There are alot os smallies there. Wait until it warms up a bit. And anywhere all the way around he 4 miles of rocks, you'll find them. Then, look for the walleye 12 ft down on the north bank. You'll find cats there also. I've only seen 1 largemouth in the water, never ever caught 1 there.


----------



## cubbie

hows the crappie fishing at bresslers


----------



## Lynxis

Ive never seen anyone going to Breslers for crappie. Usually its st. marys or indian.

To the original poster Breslers is great for channels. They are just about anywhere on the lake.

Grassy area, timber, run-offs. I would say no on all counts. I fished the shallow island several times last year that some say has grass on it, and never reeled a lure/bait back in with any type of vegetation at all at any time all summer.

ODNR states there are "fish attractors" in 3 various spots around the bank. I have no idea what that means, but maybe they are sunken trees? I dont know. You can find the map on the odnr site if you look.


----------



## BFG

Caught a lot of white bass as a kid in that reservoir. Channel cats too...never much else.


----------



## Spidey2721

Lynxis said:


> ODNR states there are "fish attractors" in 3 various spots around the bank. I have no idea what that means, but maybe they are sunken trees? I dont know. You can find the map on the odnr site if you look.



they are marked out there


----------



## Lynxis

Spidey2721 said:


> they are marked out there


What are "they" and how are they marked.

They are shown like literally almost RIGHT ON the bank, and there is nothing marked on the east bank where there should be according to the map, if in fact they are marked, at least that i can remember.

I know there is a buoy on the north side maybe a little west of center, but it just says DNR and there is only one that i know of on the reservoir.


----------



## carterfish

There are no markers on the Kemp rd side for the (3) attractors. Find them on the map. Like lynxis said, the 1 on the n side is marked.


----------



## Lynxis

Carterfish, any idea what they actually are?

sunken trees or something, or what


----------



## carterfish

There are 3 of them that are marked on the odnr map. Just about 200-250 yds N from the boat ramp. Just off shore


----------



## Lynxis

Not asking where they are, I was asking what they are.


----------



## carterfish

They are large round things with "rods" comming out of them for cover. I'm guessing about 4ft around with those "rods being about 3 ft long, you can see them on a clear day from a boat


----------



## Big_D12

carterfish said:


> They are large round things with "rods" comming out of them for cover. I'm guessing about 4ft around with those "rods being about 3 ft long, you can see them on a clear day from a boat


are u able to fish them from the bank or are they too far out?


----------



## carterfish

u can get to them from the bank...look at the map on the odnr site


----------



## Big_D12

carterfish said:


> u can get to them from the bank...look at the map on the odnr site


cool thanks, yea i seen its in the middle of the little 3 car parking lot and the big one on kemp road. i've been there havent fished there yet though but plan to very soon.


----------



## Spidey2721

http://www.jonesfish.com/products/467/Tangle-Free-Fish-Structure.htm


something like that...


----------



## carterfish

yep, like that...but they are NOT tangle free lol look at them from a boat. lol, chritsmas tree like from lures


----------

